# "Normal" bleeding during birth/before placenta vs NO bleeding?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.........


----------



## naturalbirthoff (Jan 21, 2012)

It is different for all women and there are many explanations for bleeding before, during, and after labor.

Sometimes the bleeding you see while pushing is coming from tears of the vaginal wall (rare, typically seen in women with a weak pelvic floor) or perineum.

Sometimes the placenta will detach slightly from the uterus during first-stage labor causing bleeding.

Sometimes the loss of the mucus plug or bloody show is more "bloody".

Sometimes it is the start of a hemorrhage if the placenta detaches substantially or completely during labor.

If laboring primarily on your back it is possible to have a bleed but not notice as it would stay inside the body.

I had a moderate amount of bleeding about 6 hours after my water broke, then a moderate hemorrhage before the placenta was birthed. Not too hard to stop with a shot of pitocin (after the placenta was birthed), herbals, and exterior uterine massage.


----------



## naturalbirthoff (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, hit reply prematurely. Basically what I am saying is there are many types of "normal" bleeding during labor and delivery. What caregivers need to be watching for is heavy to excessive bleeding indicating a hemorrhage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naturalbirthoff*
> 
> It is different for all women and there are many explanations for bleeding before, during, and after labor.
> 
> ...


----------



## starrlamia (Dec 28, 2010)

bleeding is normal, its part of the show that accompanies the mucous plug, as you progress in labour you get more bloody show. It will appear to be more blood in the water because of the dilution.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.............


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

........


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I have often noticed a bit of bleeding as a woman reached full dilation, probably from a little tear or graze on the cervix or upper vaginal wall as the head comes down. Definitely more common in upright women but I suspect that is just because gravity allows the blood to flow out rather than pooling in the vagina.

Often blood can look more than it is during birth as well because it mixes with amniotic fluid so the volume looks greater. You can tell if this is the case when you look at the fluid on a light coloured cloth. The amniotic fluid will form a colourless or much lighter coloured "halo" of wettness around the red blood in the centre.


----------

